

 Hacker School Residency - jollysonali
http://pgbovine.net/hacker-school-residency.htm

======
sheetjs
FYI: the github link 404s. I think the file was removed. It should be
[https://github.com/astrosilverio/english/](https://github.com/astrosilverio/english/)

~~~
pgbovine
thanks ... fixed! ha i wish my antiquated website could take pull requests

------
melling
Does this other variation exist?

"What do Hacker School students not look like? They're not programmers looking
to spend three months prototyping their next startup product"

~~~
graue
Isn't that Y Combinator, or any startup accelerator?

~~~
melling
No. Some people don't need money and they don't want to give away equity. They
just want to work with, or near, like minded people.

~~~
duaneb
Try Stanford.

------
mvanvoorden
Cool, reminds me of Cyberhippietotalism, a residential hackerspace. An average
of 4-5 people in the house, being able to improve your programming skills,
learn to cook a really good meal, and have a lot of fun on the go in a warm
climate (Canary Islands).

------
Bsharp
Very interesting! Hacker School seems like something I'd like to do once I get
my coding chops above absolute beginner level, it's nice to read a personal
account of someone's experience. Hopefully I'll be applying sooner than later!

------
2drew3
What's the closest thing to Hacker School in SF? Does anyone have experience
going through alternative coding education programs (as opposed to colleges,
books, self-study)?

~~~
sbuccini
I did some research on my own as I am currently applying to these "hacker
accelerators." I think that Hacker School is unique in its lack of structure.
This is the second article I have read in which a Hacker School fellow has
compared their experience to grad school.

Most of the programs here in the Bay (HackReactor in SF, Hacker Dojo in the
Valley) are actually schools where there is a set curriculum in order to
prepare you for the workplace.

~~~
jamesjporter
This is correct. The point of attending HackReactor, Dev Bootcamp, etc., is to
gain a specific set of skills (often starting from zero) that will get you a
job. The point of attending Hacker School is to _become a better programmer_ ,
whatever that might mean to you (note that you have to already _be_ a
programmer in order to know that you want to do this).

EDIT: I do think it's unfortunate that Hacker School is basically unique in
this regard; its an amazing thing.

~~~
sbuccini
I see you're a current undergraduate and also a Hacker School alum. How was
your experience? Did you feel that you had the adequate knowledge to get the
most out of Hacker School? I'm saying this as someone who is trying to decide
when to go (sooner or later).

~~~
jamesjporter
Hacker School was an amazing experience for me; I had been programming on and
off for ~2.5 years when I attended last summer. Feel free to drop me a line if
you want to chat more about it (email in profile)

------
punkrockpolly
Awesome post! Very accurate and well written description of Hacker School.

